# My new weapon sight - Had to post pics.



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Got my new EOTECH 552 HWS today and just had to post some pics of it.


















Very pleased with this purchase so far. Will be checking out the Night Vision function once it gets dark tonight. Pics show it mounted on my 18" SASS 7.62x51/308 upper but it will end up on the carbine upper. The DPMS mangonel sights provide a perfect 100% co-witness. Will be heading to the range this weekend to sight it in so a range report and review will follow soon!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love me some gunporn!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sexy!! we should start a sexy fire arms pic thread, featuring our fire arms resting on silk pillows or partially wrapped in our old lady's undergarments!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

You're gonna let me borrow that,right?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a metric shit ton of 7.62x51 for my fal. Lets go try it out!


----------

